# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Schmerzen Blase oder Schließmuskel?

## Horst22

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich gestern neu angemeldet und hoffe ich bekomme hier Tipps zu meinem Problem.

Zuerst die Vorgeschichte:
PSA: Dez.2017: 12,1 / Jan.2017: 9,1 / Feb.2017: 9,7 / MRT 02.03.2017 / Biopsie 21.04.2017, beidseitige Funde in 12 von 12 Proben, eine Seite 7a, andere Seite 6 / radikale Prostataektomie (ohne Nervenerhalt) am 20.07.2017 in der UMM Mannheim / pathologischer Befund nach OP: Schnittränder ohne Befund (R0), Lymphknoten ohne Befund, beidseitig 7a / AHB in den Kliniken Hartenstein Bad Wildungen, Klinik Wildetal, Aug.2017 /
PSA nach OP (während AHB ermittelt) 10.08: 0,45 / 16.08. 0,21 / 28.08: 0,01

Kontinenz:
Nachts sofort nach entfernen vom Katheder kontinent. Tagsüber Verlust einzelner Tropfen bei Belastung (Aufstehen, bestimmte Bewegungen). Zu Beginn der AHB beim Kontinenztest gemessene 2g/Tag. Kontinent seit 20.08.

Insgesamt darf ich glaube ich zufrieden sein, ich habe jedoch ein Problem, welches ich nicht einordnen kann und welches mich aufgrund fehlender Informationen belastet.

Ich habe in der AHB gelernt, die Blase nicht ständig zu leeren (vor der AHB über 10x pro Tag), sondern zu warten, bis sie richtig voll ist und bin heute im Schnitt bei einer Miktion tagsüber von 6 und nachts von 1.

Wenn ich sitze und liege habe ich auch keinen "Druck" auf der Blase. Wenn ich morgens aufstehe ist auch alles problemlos. Nach kurzer Zeit (0,5-3 Stunden) nach dem Aufstehen spüre ich, wie sich die Blase voll anfühlt wenn ich stehe oder gehe, obwohl sie das nicht ist und ich so unwillkürlich den Schließmuskel anspanne. Sobald ich mich setze lässt der Druck nach. Dies bleibt so bis abends 20-22Uhr, dann verschwindet das Gefühl langsam wieder.

Dieses Völlegefühl strengt sehr an und zwingt mich dazu die meiste Zeit des Tages zu sitzen.

Nun meine Frage:
Kennt jemand dieses Gefühl und kann mir sagen, ob sich das mit der Zeit gibt? 
Oder kann mir jemand Tipps geben, was ich tun kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Horst

----------


## Horst1949

Meine Vorgeschichte ist ähnlich und ich gehe ähnlich oft zur Toilette wie Du. Anfangs hat mich das belastet, inzwischen sehe ich das als "normal" an und ich habe Methoden entwickelt, wie ich damit umgehe. Vor längeren Zeiten, bei denen ein Toilettengang nicht möglich ist, trinke ich aus taktischen Gründen weniger, z.B. bei Reisen mit dem Auto (eine leere Lenorflasche unter dem Fahrersitz für Notfälle), Bus, Flieger etc. Bei Gelegenheit trinke ich dann die Flüssigkeit nach um den Wasserhaushalt des Körpers aufrecht zu erhalten. Die Schmerzen signalisieren Dir nur, dass der Schließmuskel (Du hast jetzt nur noch einen statt vor der OP zwei) überfordert ist, soweit würde ich das nicht kommen lassen. Sieh es gelassener, sechsmal am Tag zur Toilette ist doch nicht zuviel - da kenne ich Frauen, die wären froh, wenn sie mit "so wenig" klarkämen.
Alles Gute Dir und allen Mitlesern
Horst1949

----------


## Horst22

Ich merke gerade, was ich mitteilen wollte und was ich geschrieben habe ist nicht vollständig. Sorry.

Also was mein eigentliches Problem ist:
Dieses Gefühl, der vollen Blase, habe ich auch dann, wenn ich gerade auf Toilette war, die Blase also definitiv leer ist.

----------


## Georg_

Es könnte eine Blasenhalsobstruktion sein, diese kann als Nebenwirkung nach einer Operation auftreten. Dadurch ist die Blase eben nicht ganz leer, nachdem man auf der Toilette war.

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Horst,

möglicherweise ist es ein Nervenproblem.
Du schreibst "Ich habe in der AHB gelernt, die Blase nicht  ständig zu leeren (vor der AHB über 10x pro Tag), sondern zu warten, bis  sie richtig voll ist".
Das bedeutet, du hast den "Pinkelimpuls" unterdrückt, hast ihm nicht nachgegeben. 
Eventuell hast du damit ein Regelsystem durcheinander gebracht.
Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung weiss ich, dass die Psyche da irgendwie mitmischt. Beispiel: Erst als ich mich um eine leichte Inkontinenz nicht mehr groß kümmerte, verschwand sie. Zweites Beispiel: Kurz bevor ich aus dem Haus gehe, habe ich das Gefühl, pinkeln zu müssen, obwohl ich 5 Minuten vorher auf Klo war. Da hat sich die Erfahrung verselbstständigt, dass es gut ist, zuhaus nochmal zu pinkeln, weil man nicht weiss, ob ausserhalb Gelegenheit dazu ist.
OP und Reha liegen ja noch nicht lange zurück bei dir. Gib dir einfach etwas Zeit, sieh es gelassen. Nimm zur Sicherheit eine Vorlage und versuche, den Schliessmuskel zu entspannen. 
Ich bin fast sicher, dass das Problem in wenigen Wochen von selbst verschwunden ist.
Falls nicht, würde ich den Urologen ultraschallen lassen, ob die Blase wirklich leer ist nach dem Klogang.

Detlef

----------


## Horst22

vielen Dank schonmal.

Ich habe am 14.09. den nächsten Termin beim Urologen und werde ihm dann mal mein Problem schildern. Nervenproblem vermute ich auch, oder eine Folge der OP (Heilung, Abschwellung)

Meine Blase ist nach dem Wasserlassen komplett leer, das habe ich in der AHB mehrmals per Ultraschall überprüft bekommen.

----------


## Eddi59

Das wird Horst!
Die strapazierten Nerven heilen und wachsen noch, sie finden ihren alten Weg und so bekommst du das Gefühl zurück.
Bei mir kam es nach 6 bis 9 Wochen wieder. Klar Stress und die Angst nicht rechtzeitig einen Baum zu finden, verstärkt den Harndrang und man wundert sich wie wenig dann da kommt, obwohl man doch so musste.
In der AHB (ca. 3 Wochen nach OP) wurde anfangs geraten in festen zeitlichen Abständen zu gehen.
Jetzt Monate Später geht es darum die speicherbare Menge zu erhöhen.
Zu Hause geht das ganz gut und Messe dann die Menge.
Ist auch immer wieder Thema in unserer SHG PCa MD. 
Prof  Scho... meint auch zu uns, Training hilft hier.

Eddi

----------


## Hartmut S

moin horst,

wenn dein urologe grünes licht gibt,
versuche es doch einmal mit den pillen Betmiga 50 mg oder Tamsulosin Basics 0,4 mg
diese medikamente enspannen die blase (keine krämpfe oder schmerzen mehr).

ich nehme Betmiga gelegentlich für 1 woche, wenn ich zu oft harndrang verspüre.
sie helfen mir überwiegend nachts, wenn ich einmal durchschlafen möchte.

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Medi...-10780950.html

http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Medi...t-1896961.html

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Horst22

Ihr macht mir Mut, dass es einfach zum Heilungsprozess dazugehört. Ich brauche wohl mehr Geduld.

Gruß Horst

----------


## Eddi59

Genau Horst,
Geduld....ganz wichtig.
Es war eine große OP...
Sei froh das du jetzt schon soweit bist!!

----------


## Horst22

Ich möchte gerne eine Rückmeldung geben.

Gestern vor 2 Monaten war die OP. Heute war der erste schmerzfreie Tag!
Seit ungefähr zwei Wochen verspüre ich eine deutliche Besserung, jeweils im Vergleich zur Vorwoche. Letzte Woche hatte ich mir eine heftige Darminfektion eingefangen und seit Sonntag, mit deren abklingen, eine insgesamt deutliche Besserung (täglich). 

Der Schließmuskel arbeitet nun völlig automatisch und ohne spürbare Anstrengung. Die Blase meldet sich erst wenn sie voll ist. Hoffentlich bleibt das alles so, bzw. wird nicht mehr schlechter.

Nur der OP-Bereich ist noch spürbar und fordert noch etwas Geduld, aber das stehe ich auch noch durch.

Vielen Dank allen und ggf. gute Genesung.

----------

